# advice on haybine



## BryanM (Sep 20, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am looking for a new used haybine. I have found one at an upcoming auction its a new holland 492. This is where I need some advice, does anyone own one? have any opinions? what too look for? any opinion,

How much hp to run one? years built? anything helps


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The New Holland 492 was built from 1989-1996. I believe it was the follow on to the NH 489, which I have used and it was a great machine. Solid and dependable. I have called New Holland dealers before with the serial number and got exact year no problem. The key to a haybine in my opinion is the rollers...make sure they are not getting ready to start losing rubber. Best if it has been stored inside, weather and sun are hard on rollers if machine was left outside most of the time. Go over everything, hook it up to a tractor if you can and watch and listen to everything. Make sure you are not loosing any bearings or U-joints...at least deduct from price to replace. I use New Holland equipment and really cannot complain and my haybines are two old 479s .I can pull them with a 50 hp tractor with no problem, but usually use one of the larger tractors, the 85 hp John Deere or the 125 hp Allis Chalmers. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

just to add to what Downtown, The 489 was the introduction of the wobble box drive for the sickle (488 and older used an off-center shaft and eccentric), pull the sickle bolt out and roll the belt to turn the gearbox over and hold the pitman arm looking for lost motion and excessive play. The 492s head floats and follows the ground very well. Good luck.


----------



## TheFastMan (Sep 3, 2011)

We used a 489 before I bought my 479 and it was a good machine, but it had a hard hard life and we had constant problems from the wobble box. I think what happened was the oil somehow leaked out (before we got it) and parts inside got warped. I can't say for sure though, but the wobble box had a tendency to remove itself from the machine at the worst times. Anyway, I really like my 479 and wouldn't hesitate to buy a nice NH haybine. Like mentioned, roller condition is key. If chunks of rubber are starting to come off, then it will likely keep coming off and they are not cheap to replace. I priced a set for a JD 1209 I was considering buying and I was quoted $2000 a piece. I imagine NH would be in that range, too. I'd definitely want to see it run also if feasible. I was looking at a 1209 once and it was a good looking machine, but after they started running it, it was rather noisy. Further inspection of the noises revealed some "farm fab" repairs that looked questionable. Thinking back to when I bought my 479, I wish I would've looked at the bar a little more closely (though I would've bought it anyway, it's really clean). I noticed it needed a couple sections, but after I got them all off, I realized the whole bar was bent and all the guards were junk. It was bent in towards the machine at the center, but not too noticeable with it on the machine. It wasn't hard to replace, but it still cost me about $500 for all the guards and bar assembly. Maybe pop a couple guards off at the middle and either end of the bar and look at the back edge where its supposed to life the bar up. On the middle guards on mine, the guards were wore down from the rivets wearing on them. It didn't let the sections ride on the ledge of the guard correctly which can effect how it cuts. That could be another thing to look for. The section should just barely contact the bottom ledge of the guard to create a shearing motion. If they don't, it could be worn guards or a not properly adjusted bar. Just some observations from when I was haybine shopping this spring. Happy hunting!


----------

